
What if we could simulate the human brain? - aidanrocke
https://keplerlounge.com/neuroscience/2019/05/14/brains.html
======
zunzun
If one or two dozen human genes specific to brain development (out of the
approximately 20,000 total in the human genome) can be spliced into other
primates, then in a country where these would not in any way be legally
considered human it might be possible to perform experiments on the resulting
(legally) animal brains to allow creation of such a simulation. Of course we
all know no country is performing such gene splicing, cough, cough.

